# Programmas / Software >  Elementārs elektronisko ķēžu simulators.

## Alins

Labdien. Kautkad ļoti sen atpakaļ biju paspēlējies ar programmu, kura daļēji pat izskatijās pēc spēles. Bija zaļa virsma uz kuras varēja mest virsū vizuāli smukas komponentes, ieslēgt slēdzīti un skatīties kā spuldzīte spīd vai arī uzsprāgst kā arī veikt vienkāršus mērijumus. Varbūt kāds var palīdzēt atsaukt atmiņā šīs programmas nosakumu?  
Paldies.  ::

----------


## JDat

Nez, man ir Electronic workbench 96. gada. Tur var redzēt kā spuldzīte pārdeg. Un drošinātājs arī. Tikai fons tur ir balts nevis zaļš.

----------


## Alins

Pastījos pirātiskajos resursos, tad  Electronic workbench ir vien tikai pieejamas 8 versija un uz augšu un tās tomēr diezgan masīgas programmas. Manis iepriekš minēto programmu centīšos palaist uz Ubuntu caur Vine. Kāds tieši linuxam domāts variants variants būtu vēl labak.   ::

----------


## JDat

Man vecais workbench strādāja caur vine. Zinu ka vecais workbench bija kādi ~5 MB. Pameklē vecos softus. Varbūt iekš eMule var atrast. Tikai tas workbench der apbūt oma likumu prastām ķēdēm nevis nopietnām lietām.

PS: reizēm izmantoju workbench principiālo shēmu zīmēšanai. Kaut kā ātri un vienkārši.

----------


## Alins

Jā, tāda arī ir galvenā doma - apgūt dažādus elementārus ķēdes slēgumus, pamērīt strāvu un spriegu.  ::  Pamēģināšu  atrast tevis ieteikto programmu.

----------


## abergs

Slikti meklēji:
http://www.elfaforums.lv/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=1589

----------


## Alins

Jā, tas ir tas ko biju sākumā iedomājies.   ::

----------

